

Sustainability and the Mac App Store - robin_reala
http://realmacsoftware.com/blog/sustainability-and-the-mac-app-store

======
cvburgess
I think this applies to more than just (Mac) apps. Coupon codes, flash sales,
and other deep discounts have a tendency to trigger buyers remorse at
checkout.

I was fine paying $ X until I found out that I _could have_ paid 50% less last
week. Now, if I buy your product, I feel like the only idiot that paid full
price - a price I was __happy to pay __5 minutes ago.

If you aren't able to sell at your current price point, you should evaluate
_why_ and either fix the issue or lower your price (permanently) to match what
users are willing to pay for it.

------
cygwin98
_The audience on the Mac App Store is not yet large enough to sustain low
prices (like the iPhone can, sometimes) – it’s just not feasible._

This is also true for niches iOS apps in the app store.

